# Few finished up.



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Feb 18, 2015)

Just a few calls I finished up this last week. First is a Maple Burl small bore Reelfoot with African Blackwood insert. 


 

 
Second is one of my duck stamp calls with my stamp from this last year. Maple Burl with Cocobola insert. 




And lastly is a waterfowl whistle out of hedge. 


 

 
Thanks for looking. Waylon.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2015)

I like the checkering and dimple effect you did. That looks great together.
and "Your stamp" ? Was that something you designed?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice calls Waylon. One of my step daughter's won the 2004 Federal Junior Duck Stamp Contest for the state of MD. We were pretty dern proud of her I have pics but don't want to derail your thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a pretty cool use for old state duck stamps...sadly, our state stopped putting out stamps and now it's just a printed receipt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 19, 2015)

Really nice! The whistles are nicely shaped!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 19, 2015)

Sharp looking calls and Great idea with the stamp !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the checkering and dimple effect you did. That looks great together.
> and "Your stamp" ? Was that something you designed?


That's his required "Duck Stamp" that he had to purchase to hunt waterfowl. You can see where he signed across the face of it which is a requirement. After the season most people throw them in a drawer or the trash. Great use for memorabilia!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Feb 20, 2015)

@Wildthings is exactly right. The stamp is one I have to purchase every year to hunt waterfowl. I started doing this three years ago as a different way to save them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 21, 2015)

fredito said:


> That's a pretty cool use for old state duck stamps...sadly, our state stopped putting out stamps and now it's just a printed receipt.



Ours went that way to but you can still pay an extra buck or two and get the actual stamp.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2015)

I've got all my state and federal stamps starting from 1962


----------

